# Monarch Grand Vacations



## bojotillo (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a SoCal timeshare,  I have moved to Texas (San Antonio) and have not been able to use it, the timeshare is best for people based in California, I would like to sell or trade it but I do not know where to begin with this process, can anybody guide me in the right direction. 

{Deleted resort info which made post look like an for sale ad.}/moderator


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 25, 2009)

If you see top menu, there's is "how to sell tour TS" or you can use this link:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44

Moderator will erase your TS details soon, maybe they are busy at Christmas day!


----------



## richardm (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry. I haven't been paying much attention to these posts lately.. 

If you are selling a MGV contract- you will need to be sure you properly indentify what you own. If your ownership is actually deeded to a home resort, your points will only be able to be used at that resort. 

If you are not deeded, the points can be used systemwide, and the required closing costs will be less.. These contracts are worth a little more- but proper pricing is, as always, vital to your chances for success. Send me a pm with your ownership details and I'll give you a best guess as to valuation.

Call owner services if you don't know exactly what you own and ask them for your account number. If it starts with 15, you are not deeded to a single site. Also, ask if a letter of reconveyance has been issued on your account. If not, the transfer fee will be increased by $65.

This link will take you to more information about the transfer process for this program. http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...-vacations-transfer-requirement-fee-info.html

Good luck with your endeavor...


----------



## drguy (Dec 29, 2009)

bojotillo said:


> I have a SoCal timeshare,  I have moved to Texas (San Antonio) and have not been able to use it, the timeshare is best for people based in California, I would like to sell or trade it but I do not know where to begin with this process, can anybody guide me in the right direction.
> 
> {Deleted resort info which made post look like an for sale ad.}/moderator


eBay is a good place to see what the points are currently going for...........very little, though small accounts are fetching more than larger accounts.  200+ point accounts are getting about $100- 150 per account.  
Guy


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd like to add that I love my MGV account.  We have little trouble reserving a week at the many SoCal resorts and have gotten some great trades with them as well. 

For a Socal TS, it is cheap and trades well. BUT the MFs do seem kind of on the high side (compared to my non MGV SoCal TS).

So when people ask for a cheap TS that trades well in II,  I'd be happy to recommend MGV.


----------



## drguy (Jan 3, 2010)

There's a large, 1200 point account currently on eBay for a buy it now price of $697 plus 2 quarters MF's and closing fees.
Guy


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 4, 2010)

drguy said:


> There's a large, 1200 point account currently on eBay for a buy it now price of $697 plus 2 quarters MF's and closing fees.
> Guy


Please note that 1200 MGV is a very large account!!  Since a week at most MGV resorts cost about 144 pts ( Cabo is a lot more) This account would be about 8 weeks of vacation every 24 months. (all MGV accounts are "every 24 months" and not "every 12 months")


----------



## reeff (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: mgv 1200 point system*

Can someone elaborate or direct me to some further information on what the pro/cons are of buying resale vs. through the developer?

Specifically, if I were to purchase a 1200 MGV points through resale, does it limit my membership perks on what I can receive at the resort vs. me going through the developer?

We just got back from Cabo Azul Resort and purchased a 266 point membership however we are SERIOUSLY thinking of cancelling it as we have 7business days to do so as I'm learning more about it and people are saying NEVER to purchase through a developer as it is significantly cheaper. We purchased a 266 points for 20K.

We are VERY interested in purchasing as we want to go back to Cabo Azul for sure on a yearly basis.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2010)

reeff - Welcome to TUG!  

*You should absolutely rescind - no question about it!*  You can buy the exact same timeshare on the resale market, for a fraction of the retail price (usually 10-20%.)  There are no developer perks worth paying 80-90% more for!

Here is an article about rescinding - it was written for a different system, but besides that, everything else applies to you.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 20, 2010)

reeff said:


> Can someone elaborate or direct me to some further information on what the pro/cons are of buying resale vs. through the developer?
> 
> Specifically, if I were to purchase a 1200 MGV points through resale, does it limit my membership perks on what I can receive at the resort vs. me going through the developer?


At 600 pts the Elite system of benefits kick in. Then every couple of hundred pts more the benefits increase. So with 1200 pts ( direct) you'll be able to reserve before anyone else, pay less MF/pt, get extended check in & check out times ect. BUT you'll be paying well over $60,000 for the extras that give you just a little benefit.  




> We just got back from Cabo Azul Resort and purchased a 266 point membership however we are SERIOUSLY thinking of cancelling it as we have 7business days to do so as I'm learning more about it and people are saying NEVER to purchase through a developer as it is significantly cheaper. We purchased a 266 points for 20K.
> 
> We are VERY interested in purchasing as we want to go back to Cabo Azul for sure on a yearly basis.


The benefits of direct purchase kick in only when you buy over 600 pts.  So unless you want to buy >600 pts there is almost no reason to purchase MGV direct from the developer.  

So you can find two contracts for 133 (or 144) pts each and get the approx 266 -> 288 pts you want from the resale market and pay < $2,000. In fact there are currently some people basically giving the contracts away. 

Closing cost should be next to nothing except the $300 that MGV charges to combine the contracts. 

Good Luck

PS we love our MGV TS. we own approx 550 pts in the system all but 133 bought resale.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 20, 2010)

The prices that people want on MGV TSs is all over the place, Some people are offereing their pts for next to nothing  link to ebay  while others are asking over $20/pt 

I wouldn't consider paying over $5/pt so $1300 should get you about 250 pts.  Many ebay sellers are asking ~$400  to close on the TS but since MGV is a pts membership and not a deeded TS, the only closing that is done is the TS membership transfer done directly by MGV ($100 - $300)  and the transfer of the money (escrow)


----------



## missyb (Feb 1, 2010)

I LOVE Cabo Azul. We've been 3 times in the last 12 months!   bought mine resale (for almost nothing) and have had no issues.  The only downside as far as i can see is that you don't get automatic upgrades when you check in...


----------



## missyb (Feb 1, 2010)

*resale*

PS we have 399 points paid WAY less than you....


----------



## bzzybee13 (Feb 23, 2010)

Paid $297 for 155 points a couple of months ago on eBay. Less than $2/point.  155 points is enough for 2BR garden view at Cabo Azul. Can't wait!


----------

